# ASDA and fertility drugs



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Just saw this.... Will be interesting to see if their´s do work out cheaper.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1255041/Asda-sell-IVF-drugs-discount-820.html

Ruth


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

wow big difference. i was wondering though - where i had tx the pharmacy was in the hospital and i never worried they wouldnt have the drugs i needed - if i'd have driven to asda and say they had run out what would i have done?   i guess i never really thought they wouldnt have it ate the hospital - but i suppose they could still run out there


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Brilliant news, every penny counts with private tx!


----------

